# What the heck is a half line??



## sexxy_jessi09

So i was just taking my opk to see when if i was gonna ovulate soon and just for kicks i took a pregnancy test too totally expecting a negative of course since i just had a mc and yes my levels went back to zero. So my hpt is freaking me out because in the test line area it has a half line, its deff pink but only half lol so what that mean? I had one of those about a week before i got a positive test with my last pregnancy so am i actually pregnant again?? Im sooo confused!! Im posting a negative too since its hard to see. Theres also my opk in there too :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0269.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 58









IMAG0266.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 31









IMAG0270.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## JPARR01

Yea... I def. see it! So weird!!! Go and take a digital!!!


----------



## puppycat

How odd!
If it were me I'd have to do another one to be sure! lol x


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

Well I wouldnt think i could possibly be pregnant again enough to see a line!! I just had a mc 9 days ago!


----------



## Heather9603

The IC HCG and LH tests when put next to each other can bleed together. When one test has a line, it can bleed over onto the other test that would normally be a negative.


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

I didnt think I had them too close together, i only put them side by side after 5 minutes and the line was there before that, i will deff take another soon, gotta wait for the pee to build up lol


----------



## kiki04

Its been 1 week since my d&c and I havent had sex yet let alone be pg.. you are brave to be at it again so quick lol But if it was me I would be all over a digital just to be sure... goodluck!!!


----------



## LeeC

Def do a digital, squinting at lines will drive you crazy, and yes I had a BFP about 10-14 days after a miscarriage last August so it can happen. Good luck x.


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

LeeC really?? That gives me hope!! And yes i am at it again right after :) I just had my 2nd mc so im ready to get back in there now! My mc's were both natural i needed no intervention so im ready to try again. LeeC did you have any spotting before your bfp? I noticed some very light pink spotting today and a few cramps but nothing bad enough to think it could be af or anything.


----------



## kiki04

Do you know what your hcg levels were at when you m/c? Mine was 4000 2 days before my d&c on the tues, surgery thurs, and now its wednesday. So over a week since 4000. I hope they drop quick so when my 2 week mark allowing my sex life to resume hit I am ready to ovulate with the hcg out of my system...


----------



## NYcountrygirl

I agree with the PP. The opk may have touched the hpt and it caused it to give u a false pos. It happened to me, and that was a big shocker!


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

My hcg levels the day i started bleeding were 10, my ob said i didnt make it past 3-4 weeks 2 days later they were back to zero so not a good pregancy to begin with


----------



## kiki04

Well sounds promising! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

Ill keep testing and hopefully get my bfp without seeing af first! Last time i had a mc it took me almost 6 months to concieve again but the first month i started using opks i got pregnant so im hoping that will work this time too lol


----------



## LeeC

I f I remember rightly, that is the only time I have ever had implantation bleeding, it was very light spotting and I though it was either a little bit of late aftermath from my m/c or an early period, got a BFP a few days after.
It was really bizarre, even my EPAS unit couldn't believe it.
I'm hoping for the same this month for us both and so sorry for your losses xxx.


----------



## kiki04

I have never used opk's but I did but some for this month to see if I will in fact ovulate before af...


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

I will be testing now every few days to see if i get my bfp soon, Im praying for all of us its our month!


----------



## sexxy_jessi09

Well my test this morning was negativeso maybe the poks did bleed onto my pg test. I dot "feel" pregnant but i never have with my misscarriages :( Will keep testing every few days and bding lots just to make sure i get this!


----------

